# Bank Charges



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 
I have been advised that if your over 65 years of age you should not pay bank standing charges. Has anybody else heard this?:roll:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Hi
> I have been advised that if your over 65 years of age you should not pay bank standing charges. Has anybody else heard this?:roll:


I think some banks do special accounts for jubilados - no charges if you get your pension paid in

maybe that's what you've heard about?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If there is such a thing we don't have it at Sabadell.

We are both over 65 and our bank charges are about the same as the national budget of some small countries :frown:

How can a bank charge you for paying money in?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> If there is such a thing we don't have it at Sabadell.
> 
> We are both over 65 and our bank charges are about the same as the national budget of some small countries :frown:
> 
> How can a bank charge you for paying money in?


my bank charges are about 9€ a quarter, and last time I went in they told me that they had come up with a scheme whereby if I put 1000€ into a seperate account & just left it there, they would pay me 9€ a quarter.............. so I effectively no longer pay any charges at all....


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> my bank charges are about 9€ a quarter, and last time I went in they told me that they had come up with a scheme whereby if I put 1000€ into a seperate account & just left it there, they would pay me 9€ a quarter.............. so I effectively no longer pay any charges at all....


 Sounds good! Who do you bank with?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> If there is such a thing we don't have it at Sabadell.
> 
> We are both over 65 and our bank charges are about the same as the national budget of some small countries :frown:


Could you elaborate? I ask because I just opened an account at Sabadell Herrero - "Cuenta Expansion". I was told that there would be no "comisiones" to maintain the account, if I receive any national transfers in euros, and/or make deposits via a national check in euros. Also, a credit card was offered gratis (I did not accept as I already have one with an acceptable credit limit), a debit card (also declined), and yet another card for Repsol that gives a 2% discount, and if I maintain a 750€ balance and have all my household expenses deducted from the account I will get back 3% (I also declined this).

So, perhaps I am not understanding your use of the phrase _bank charges_. That or I misunderstood the banks terms.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> If there is such a thing we don't have it at Sabadell.
> 
> We are both over 65 and our bank charges are about the same as the national budget of some small countries :frown:
> 
> How can a bank charge you for paying money in?


I dont pay any charges at all at my Sabadell Bank. In fact, they pay me a percentage of everything that is paid out by d/d. I dont pay for credit cards, paying money in

I think you might like to change to an Expansion Account. I'm guessing you have prestige, and thats a chargeable account, about €22 a quarter iirc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Issi said:


> Sounds good! Who do you bank with?


https://www.cajamar.es/es/particulares/


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont pay any charges at all at my Sabadell Bank. In fact, they pay me a percentage of everything that is paid out by d/d. I dont pay for credit cards, paying money in
> 
> I think you might like to change to an Expansion Account. I'm guessing you have prestige, and thats a chargeable account, about €22 a quarter iirc


Yes, ours is a Prestige account. 

I will have a look at Expansion Account - thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

*Just to add a note:*



Stravinsky said:


> I dont pay any charges at all at my Sabadell Bank. In fact, they pay me a percentage of everything that is paid out by d/d. I dont pay for credit cards, paying money in
> 
> I think you might like to change to an Expansion Account. I'm guessing you have prestige, and thats a chargeable account, about €22 a quarter iirc


I don't know if this applies to all of Sabadell's accounts, but with the Expansion Account I had the option of getting text messages about any activity on my account & I choose that option. I like being informed when a transference is made without having to go online to look into the account activity. This also gives me a sense of security as I immediately know when anything is happening in the account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mysticsmick said:


> I don't know if this applies to all of Sabadell's accounts, but with the Expansion Account I had the option of getting text messages about any activity on my account & I choose that option. I like being informed when a transference is made without having to go online to look into the account activity. This also gives me a sense of security as I immediately know when anything is happening in the account.


You can also decide at what level they notify you. For example, we have asked for us to be notified of all transactions over 40 euros. Any thing less and we will NOT be notified.

Brilliant service.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mysticsmick said:


> I don't know if this applies to all of Sabadell's accounts, but with the Expansion Account I had the option of getting text messages about any activity on my account & I choose that option. I like being informed when a transference is made without having to go online to look into the account activity. This also gives me a sense of security as I immediately know when anything is happening in the account.


It happens almost immediately, and is most useful for cash machines. As soon as I draw out money I get a text before I leave the machine, which basically means no one else can do it without me knowing


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> You can also decide at what level they notify you. For example, we have asked for us to be notified of all transactions over 40 euros. Any thing less and we will NOT be notified.
> 
> Brilliant service.


Thank you for that info. I'll look into setting an amount.



Stravinsky said:


> It happens almost immediately, and is most useful for cash machines. As soon as I draw out money I get a text before I leave the machine, which basically means no one else can do it without me knowing


That was my experience too. Great security measure!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We are also notified when using our CREDIT card (and debit I presume, but we tend not to use that as much).


----------

